# Land in SE Colquitt/N. Central Brooks/SW Cook Counties to Buy



## AHP (Dec 20, 2005)

I am looking for land in the SE Colquitt/N. Central Brooks/SW Cook Co. area to buy.

Any local knowledge on who would regularly have this information is very much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

AHP


----------



## dusty (Dec 20, 2005)

AHP 
   My wife works for someone who is always buying and selling land . Ask for George He may have what'ca looking for 
  Call 229-247-6466 
Dusty


----------



## AHP (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Dusty, I appreciate it.


----------



## smoke (Dec 27, 2005)

call tim henry at rowell realty. he will definitely have some land for you. tell him smoke sent you.


----------

